# Bay St Louis



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

You are in a great location and depending on the wind can get to the marsh. PM for questions. I am happy to help.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

mrbacklash said:


> Possibly bringing my Cayenne to Diamondhead depending on weather for a week in December, looking at Google Earth it seems there is alot of good looking marsh southeast of the Jourdan River, anyone care to share some info on the area? Not looking for honey holes by any means just never fished the area. This summer I would love to be able to hit Half Moon Island looks pretty magical.


As a teen we would do pretty good around the mouths of bayous near grassy point in the fall. If you come out of the Jourdan hook a left and go towards Wolf River. Chartreuse plastic cocahoes or curly tail grubs on a jig head. We would regulary catch trout, reds, and flounder trips and sometimes drum or sheephead in the mix as well.

If time and wind allow you then it would be worth launching at bayou caddy and try the Biloxi marsh area.


----------

